# Augmenter la RAM -  des conseils ?



## koutchounene (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'installer Mountain Lion sur mon Macbook unibody pro mid 2009, mais il n'a que 2Go de RAM, je devrais donc monter a 4 au minimum pour pouvoir le faire. L'Apple Store le propose a un prix prohibitif, donc... Ciao Apple Store, parée a mettre les mains dans le cambouis!
Grande débutante,  j'aurais donc besoin de votre science, si quelqu'un a un moment pour répondre a mes interrogations pré-lancement ! Je vous dis tout de suite, cela vous semblera ptet naif, ou ptet que je vous donne trop d'infos inutiles, mais comme j'y connais pas grand chose, je veux bien faire   !

Mes questions sont les suivantes:

1/ Vaut-il mieux passer a 8Go directement, ou est-ce que 4 est suffisant, voire mieux étant donné le reste du hardware (compatibilité) ?
2/ Dans les 2 cas, est-il mieux d'installer 1*4 ou 1*8 ou 2 barrette(s), 2*2, ou 2*4 ?
3/ Quelle est l'importance des MHz ? je trouve des barrettes a 1066, 1333 ou 1600 Mhz. Y en a t'il qui sont déconseillées avec le reste du hardware de mon ordi ? Quelles seraient vos préconisations ?
4/ J'ai trouve quelques références chez divers marchands, mais je voudrais m'assurer auprès de vous qu'elles sont bien compatibles avec mon mac:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25614/memoire-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-1600-mhz-ddr3-pc3-12800.html

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25635/memoire-nuimpact-8-go-sodimm-ddr3-1600-mhz-pc3-12800.html


Sinon, auriez-vous une référence a me recommander ?

5/ Avez-vous des trucs pour que tout ca se passe bien ? Des trucs a ne pas oublier pour ne pas se retrouver dans la panade ? 

6/ Apres l'installation de la RAM, y a t'il des manip a faire dans les preferences systeme ou ailleurs ?

Et puis, en dessous, les infos sur l'ordi:


Informations matériel :

Nom du modèle :	MacBook Pro 13''
Identifiant du modèle :	MacBookPro5,5
Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
Vitesse du processeur :	2,26 GHz
Nombre de processeurs :	1
Nombre total de curs :	2
Cache de niveau 2 :	3 Mo
Mémoire :	2 Go
Vitesse du bus :	1,07 GHz
Version de la ROM de démarrage :	MBP55.00AC.B03
Version SMC (système) :	1.47f2
Numéro de série (système) :	W8926P8


NVidia MCP79 AHCI :

Fournisseur :	NVidia
Produit :	MCP79 AHCI
Vitesse de liaison :	3 Gigabits
Vitesse de liaison négociée :	1,5 Gigabit
Description :	AHCI Version 1.20 Supported

Hitachi HTS545016B9SA02 :

Capacité :	160,04 Go (160 041 885 696 octets)
Modèle :	Hitachi HTS545016B9SA02 
Révision :	PBBAC60Q
Numéro de série :	090623PBDB
NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui
Profondeur de la file dattente :	32
Support amovible :	Non
Disque amovible :	Non
Nom BSD :	disk0
Vitesse de rotation :	5400
Type de support :	Rotation
Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié
Volumes :
Capacité :	209,7 Mo (209 715 200 octets)
Inscriptible :	Oui
Nom BSD :	disk0s1
Macintosh HD :
Capacité :	159,7 Go (159 697 911 808 octets)
Disponible :	59,52 Go (59 516 829 696 octets)
Inscriptible :	Oui
Système de fichiers :	HFS+ journalisé
Nom BSD :	disk0s2
Point de montage :	/

Logements mémoire :

ECC :	Désactivées

BANK 0/DIMM0 :

Taille :	1 Go
Type :	DDR3
Vitesse :	1067 MHz
État :	OK
Fabricant :	0x80CE


BANK 1/DIMM0 :

Taille :	1 Go
Type :	DDR3
Vitesse :	1067 MHz
État :	OK
Fabricant :	0x80CE



Par avance, un grand merci pour votre aide, et votre indulgence aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 ton Macbook Pro accepte 8 Go de RAM. 

Compte tenu du prix de la RAM aujourd'hui et des besoins de Mountain Lion, c'est ce qu'il faut choisir.

Il faut mettre :  2 x 4 Go.

La RAM doit être de type :  204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM

Chez Macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire

Chez Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/list...Duo (13-inch DDR3) MB990LL/A Mid-2009&Cat=RAM

Pour la fréquence il est peut-être possible de prendre au dessus de 1066 MHz, mais comme je n'en ai pas l'expérience, je laisse d'autres en parler.

Il te faut un très bon tournevis cruciforme Phillips 00.

La façon de faire : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270#link2

Rien à faire après l'installation de la RAM, à part vérifier qu'elle est bien reconnue (pomme / à propos de ce Mac)


----------



## koutchounene (19 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup beaucoup Renaud31 !
Ca m'a l'air tout simple, je vais me lancer donc !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2012)

Le tournevis est très important : les vis sont bloquées au frein filet, ce qui est normal, elles peuvent donc être dures à desserrer.

Pour ne pas abîmer les têtes de vis, au risque ne plus pouvoir les retirer, il faut un tournevis en parfait état, de la bonne taille, et de bonne qualité.

A part ça, aucune difficulté technique, il faut être attentif à ce qu'on fait et ne pas se précipiter.

La page Apple en français : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1270?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## kaos (22 Novembre 2012)

Crucial offre un service impeccable ! et ils garantissent leur ram a vie ...


----------



## koutchounene (23 Novembre 2012)

Merci a vous pour votre aide, j'ai maintenant un Mac de course !!! 
8Go sous le capot, installation des barrettes Crucial les doigts dans le nez... enfin, c'est une métaphore 
Juste, pour le tournevis, le Phillips 00 était trop gros, c'est le 000 qui est adapté aux vis de mon MBP mid 2009. J'avais aussi lu ailleurs qu'il fallait un 00, mais pour moi c'était 000. Peut être parce que j'ai acheté la bête aux USA ?

Maintenant, c'est mountain lion qui est entrain de charger depuis l'app store... Seiiiigneeuuuuurrrr que c'est long !!! Il m'annonce 7h de téléchargement :sleep::sleep::sleep:
Du coup, en attendant, je me sers un verre a votre santé a tous !

merci encore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 désolé pour l'erreur sur le tournevis :rose:

A la fin du téléchargement de ML, tu peux récupérer le fichier InstallESD.dmg contenu dans l'installateur, afin de te faire une clé USB (ou autre support externe), pratique si jamais tu as besoin de réinstaller.

Fais une copie de ce InstallESD.dmg, mets-la dans un dossier quelconque.

A la fin de l'installation de ML, l'installateur aura disparu, mais le fichier .dmg sera toujours là.


----------



## koutchounene (23 Novembre 2012)

merci Renaud31, ce sera fait... dans 5h


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2012)

La méthode :

A la fin du téléchargement, tu trouveras dans le dossier Applications un "Installer OS X Mountain Lion"

Fais un clic droit dessus, et "afficher le contenu du paquet".

Double clic sur "Contents", puis sur "Shared Supports".

Tu vas trouver dedans : *InstallESD.dmg*

Clic droit dessus, "copier".

Colle-le dans le dossier de ton choix.

Plus tard, tu pourras restaurer ce .dmg sur une clé USB ou autre support (avec Utilitaire de disque).


----------



## Mathieu L (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je vais acheter un mbp 13" juin 2012, qui a donc un HDD (500Go/5400rpm).
Je vais le changer rapidement par un SSD.
Est il possible de récupérer en amont le dmg ou faut il passer par le téléchargement automatique dont il est question dans ce sujet ?


----------

